# Need help!!! Kids soon???



## callieohara7 (Dec 31, 2014)

This picture was a few days ago! My pygmy doe has been acting very strange for about five days now .. I thought she was gonna have kids days ago .. Her tail and stomach have dropped even more now. Showing all the right signs of kidding soon but I can't tell! I'm very new to this and didn't fully know she was pregnant until I saw these changes in her ... HELP ???? Is she even pregnant? Sorry if this doesn't even make sense


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!
Does she have an udder? Any amber discharge? Up & down pawing the straw?


----------



## callieohara7 (Dec 31, 2014)

Her udder is filling a little .. Not too much and a little discharge .. She's been pawing and rubbing on the fence .. Moving around a lot.. She's gotten very very friendly where she is normally not at all ! She looks very ready to me but I've never had a pregnant goat before .. Very confused


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What color is the discharge?
Do you think she'd let you take a pic from behind including udder?


----------



## callieohara7 (Dec 31, 2014)

this is the best I can do . It's looking like some amber discharge is on there but I don't know how much I'm looking for ? Would you have a guess how long until she has them ? I've been watching her for almost five days now


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Was she with a buck? She is for sure not going to kid any time soon. SHe may have been in heat, they do act weird for 5-7 days when in heat.


----------



## callieohara7 (Dec 31, 2014)

She is always with the buck .. They have never been apart since we got them .. She bread to early in June and Lost the baby at around 65 days .. She was away from him for 3 weeks and then put back in


----------



## callieohara7 (Dec 31, 2014)

Her stomach is extremely firm.. The last time she was pregnant she didn't show .. We had no clue she was bread .. Would her tail and back be dropped down if just in heat? I'm new to goats so I have no clue


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is just dried discharge.


----------



## callieohara7 (Dec 31, 2014)

Maybe I'm just imagining things just find it hard to believe she would be with the buck that long and not be bread .. Thanks everyone !!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Can you feel babies?? put your hand underneath the right hand side..keep it there for a little while, You should be able to feel the baby or babies kicking. My girl was your size and didn't really develop a udder until after she gave birth. I didn't know when my girl was bred because I got her pregnant. The owner of her told me in a month or so. I got her in march and she didn't give birth until June. Boy, was he wrong. Needless to say, I worried.. I had a vet come out ,,did ultrasound..ect..I could never tell by the ligaments, udder ect.. one Saturday,, my mama goat was sitting in the yard just maaa maaa maaa ,,walking around looking a little lost..i knew at that time she was going to have her baby.she was never that vocal..real affectionate and did not want the other goats around her.She had her baby at 3pm,,she Maa maa for six hours,,you will Know when she is ready,,This was my first birth and it is a memory I will treasure forever. I think your girl is pregnant but im no expert. Feel for babies,,feel more underneath right handside..


----------



## callieohara7 (Dec 31, 2014)

Thank you so much! That makes me feel better! She's a very small goat and has never had much of a belly.. To me she looks huge ., very hard to tell with all the fur she has for the winter! I'll just keep an eye on her


----------

